# Southeast Regional PIGFEST Tallahassee, FL  February 18, 2012



## cassman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys just saw this and wanted to share in case anybody was entering the deadline is coming up fast. No registrations will be accepted after January 31st.I may go but I’m going to be able to enter the BBQ competition this year.


----------



## cassman (Jan 26, 2012)

I forgot to post the link. http://cacaainc.org/Events/Pigfest2012.aspx


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm in Cassman, hope to see you there.

Look for Poverty Hill Smokers.

Hope to see you to Jerry


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well.............................I found out the judges don't like chicken legs, I got 24th out of 42 teams in chicken  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






But i backed it up with a 10th in ribs, 11th in pork and 12th in brisket.  Finished 14th overall out of 42 teams.

Here's a few picks of the turn-ins

  chicken 







      ribs







   pork







    brisket







  We had a great time and we got to bring home a souvenir


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations Ken! I still am of the opinion it takes big brass ones to put your best out there for somebody else to interpret.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 19, 2012)

very  Impressive  finish to me!

Nice work Ken,,,,,


----------



## boykjo (Feb 19, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> Congratulations Ken! I still am of the opinion it takes big brass ones to put your best out there for somebody else to interpret.


X2

Joe


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 19, 2012)

awesome Kenneth


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, i learned a few more tricks while we were their.

One of them was.............don't leave your cook site unattended. We had a storm roll through after midnight and it got pretty rough.

I hope Jerry's greenhouse's weathered the storm.

These pics were taken before the really bad weather hit


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Kenneth sorry I wasn't able to come visit my Dad fell Wednesday night and broke his hip so I had to head that way. I haven't gotten back to camp yet but a friend checked and said everything is fine there. One of these years it's gonna work out for me to get to that comp and visit with ya


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 19, 2012)

I completely understand Jerry, I wish your Dad a speedy recovery, I hope he's doing well.

Glad to hear everything is alright at the camp, It was some bad weather.


----------



## cassman (Feb 20, 2012)

raptor700, Sorry I couldn't make it this weekend, had family stuff come up. Good job on your placement. Will you be competing in the Triple B this year? I want to do a competition but I need to visit a couple to learn the ropes.


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes i will be be at the Triple B this year, come on by and hang out you will learn a lot, and maybe have some great BBQ


----------



## sprky (Feb 20, 2012)

I would say that is quite impressive. I don't think I am ready for comps, although people tell me my Q is very good, besides ya can't use LPG, and I only got 1 WSM.


----------

